# Alfine or I Motion



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I am building up a 29er commuter/ light trail bike, and would like an internal gear hub ( I really want to build it as a single speed, but there are a few too many big hills on my route).

Any opinions on which hub is better, Alfine or I motion?


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Not familiar with the I Motion, but I have a Alfine 11 on my Pugsley and I ride it all the places I went on a mtb and the sand.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

as I understand the iMotion 9 isnt quite up for the mashing and bashing that is typical with mtb riding and is not an ideal fit. I know some folks use it so perhaps they can chime in. I have a Alfine 8 and it's been bulletproof. Utterly reliable for me although doesn't have as good a gear ratio spread as the i-motion 9.


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd stay clear from I-Motion. I never gathered particularly positive reviews (as not being up to mtb loads and dirt, see pursuiter posts) and, experiencing other their hub, older Shimano hubs and Afine, cannot imagine I-motion being better.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440881


----------



## Alex Wetmore (Feb 28, 2011)

I have an iMotion 9 on my folding bike, and kind of hate it. On paper it is much better than the Alfine or Nexus 8 because it has nice even gear spacing and a wider overall gear range. In practice it doesn't shift as smoothly and often sounds like it is ready to die in the lowest gears. I've also had too many friends have these hubs fail to feel very good about them.

I also have two bikes with Alfine/Nexus 8sp hubs (one is my wife's, one is mine) and 3 bikes with Rohloff hubs. The Rohloff is my favorite, but the Alfine is still nice if you don't need the wider gear range of the Rohloff. The Rohloff feels more efficient in the most used high gears and I prefer how it integrates into the bicycle.


----------

